# My Fancy Goldfish Collection



## dl88dl

Some of my goldie pictures...enjoy


----------



## dl88dl

...more of my goldfish pictures


----------



## bigfishy

do you have any pure white goldfish?


----------



## Holidays

Do you have pure black ranchu?


----------



## dl88dl

bigfishy said:


> do you have any pure white goldfish?


I have 2 Red Caps that is turning all white or white with peach head. I still have lots other goldfish that I have not taken any picture of.



Holidays said:


> Do you have pure black ranchu?


Yes only 1 Ranchu that is jet black and it's small one around 2" TL. Most of pure black goldfish when they get older will turn to bronze or grey/blue or red & black or just red.


----------



## Holidays

saw a large pure black ranchu at big als scarb for $40...shouldn't the black coloring stay the same as those black koi? I've seen brownish ones large and small but the pure black would lose coloring too?


----------



## dl88dl

Holidays said:


> saw a large pure black ranchu at big als scarb for $40...shouldn't the black coloring stay the same as those black koi? I've seen brownish ones large and small but the pure black would lose coloring too?


Those ones at BA will turn bronze. I think it is our water or something else that we can not keep our goldfish solid black. Koi also change colors but there are lots that will stay solid black. I got one that was 2.5" solid black and now it's about 13" and it is still solid black but all my solid black fancy goldfish always turns bronze etc. Here is one Oranda that I got from Frank and it was solid black and now after 3 months it is slowly turning bronze.
Tomorrow I will take some pictures of the Red Cap that is losing the red color and will try and take the black Ranchu.

BTW, the ones from BA are only medium size but they call it large lol


----------



## chagoi99

Wow I am not a goldfish person but some of those goldfish has a huge head lol
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## acropora1981

sweet! I've never ventured into that part of the hobby, they're so cute!


----------



## dl88dl

Some pictures of the red cap. One turning peach and the other turning white and the solid black Ranchu but it is too active to take a good picture.


----------



## shark

i love this thread did you buy them small or at this size? What size tank?


----------



## Holidays

ah you just got that black ranchu from lucky 



dl88dl said:


> Some pictures of the red cap. One turning peach and the other turning white and the solid black Ranchu but it is too active to take a good picture.


----------



## dl88dl

shark said:


> i love this thread did you buy them small or at this size? What size tank?


I mostly buy small ones and grow them out and keep only the ones that I like but I do buy some big ones too if the quality and price is good. I was running 7 tanks of goldfish from 1 x 135gal 4 x 75gal 2 x 55gal but now down to only 2 tanks a 75gal and a 55gal grow out tank. The other tanks were switched over to other fishy but I always keep at least 1 goldfish tank. I been in this hobby for 43 years and 40 years ago I got my first goldfish and never look back lol The quality of the goldfish has improve so much these days and also the price has come down alot. Did I say I also like Kois...5 years ago I built my first Koi pond and it is a 10,000+gal and measure 30' x 18' at this end it is 3.5' to 5.5' deep and the other end with the bottom drain is 12' aross and 7.5' deep. Using 7 x 55gal drums as filters.


----------



## dl88dl

Holidays said:


> ah you just got that black ranchu from lucky


Yes, I got it from lucky 3 months ago when they first import this kind of Ranchu but the next few shipment the quality is not as good.


----------



## Holidays

dl88dl said:


> Yes, I got it from lucky 3 months ago when they first import this kind of Ranchu but the next few shipment the quality is not as good.


almost bought one too, but I thought the head is not that big although their coloring is awesome. Is there a specific kind of food that increases more growth to the head? something full of protein?


----------



## dl88dl

Holidays said:


> almost bought one too, but I thought the head is not that big although their coloring is awesome. Is there a specific kind of food that increases more growth to the head? something full of protein?


I find the Hikari Lionhead sinking pellets are very good for goldfish but they are also very good for other fishy too. I use to feed this kind to all my cichlids and I had bunch of baby Frontosa and i feed them this food and they had great growth rate and nice blue color too. The head growth is in the genes


----------



## vrb th hrb

wicked looking fish, I used to keep alot of fancy goldfish myself. I miss them at times, very fun and personable fish. 

I had a black ranchu that did the same, went from black/bluish coloration to bronze.

thx for the pics


----------



## Holidays

dl88dl said:


> I find the Hikari Lionhead sinking pellets are very good for goldfish but they are also very good for other fishy too. I use to feed this kind to all my cichlids and I had bunch of baby Frontosa and i feed them is food and they had great growth rate and nice blue color too. The head growth is in the genes


I see so there is no way to grow their heads like that 5th ranchu on the first row of the pics


----------



## shark

dl88dl said:


> I mostly buy small ones and grow them out and keep only the ones that I like but I do buy some big ones too if the quality and price is good. I was running 7 tanks of goldfish from 1 x 135gal 4 x 75gal 2 x 55gal but now down to only 2 tanks a 75gal and a 55gal grow out tank. The other tanks were switched over to other fishy but I always keep at least 1 goldfish tank. I been in this hobby for 43 years and 40 years ago I got my first goldfish and never look back lol The quality of the goldfish has improve so much these days and also the price has come down alot. Did I say I also like Kois...5 years ago I built my first Koi pond and it is a 10,000+gal and measure 30' x 18' at this end it is 3.5' to 5.5' deep and the other end with the bottom drain is 12' aross and 7.5' deep. Using 7 x 55gal drums as filters.


i love to hear your passion for these cold water fish  what kind of filtration do you use on your current goldfish tanks? and do you use a air pump? WOW thats a monster pond would love to see some pics in the summer. When you transfer your koi inside after the summer do they always live? My cousin has a small pond about 4 by 3 and every time he brings the fish in october they always never make it.


----------



## dl88dl

Holidays said:


> I see so there is no way to grow their heads like that 5th ranchu on the first row of the pics


I get a bunch of small ones from different suppliers and some might get a huge head and sell the rest that are not up to my standard lol



shark said:


> i love to hear your passion for these cold water fish  what kind of filtration do you use on your current goldfish tanks? and do you use a air pump? WOW thats a monster pond would love to see some pics in the summer. When you transfer your koi inside after the summer do they always live? My cousin has a small pond about 4 by 3 and every time he brings the fish in october they always never make it.


My passion is not just cold water fish. I love my Clown Loaches too and almost all kinds of fishy too lol...that is why I am running 30 tanks but just one SW for the wife.
In my 75gal goldfish tank I am running 2 #5 Hydro sponge filters, two modified Emp400 and a large corner filter. I also love to over kill with my filtrations lol I don't use AC500/110 for goldfish...too much power for them. Don't get me wrong I love my AC500/110.
When the pond starts to clear up later on I will take some pictures. All my Kois stay outside over winter. Winter will not kill the Kois it is in the Spring that the Kois are the most vulnerable to the bugs. Some bad bacteria etc are active around 50f but the Koi's immune system has not yet kick in. At 72f the Koi's immune system is at 100%. That is why I must keep the water quality very high at lower temperature and add salt to make it 3% salt solution in the pond to fight off any bad bugs.


----------



## Jackson

Nice collection 

What's the one called in the first set of pics fourth pic? I like that one a lot.


----------



## dl88dl

vrb th hrb said:


> wicked looking fish, I used to keep alot of fancy goldfish myself. I miss them at times, very fun and personable fish.
> 
> I had a black ranchu that did the same, went from black/bluish coloration to bronze.
> 
> thx for the pics


Thanks...time for you to setup another tank for our goldie friends


----------



## dl88dl

Jackson said:


> Nice collection
> 
> What's the one called in the first set of pics fourth pic? I like that one a lot.


That one is a Japanese Calico Ranchu and she is 6" TL...this is the most expensive goldfish in my collection...you have good taste


----------



## vrb th hrb

have you ever bought fish from the fishsempai? I met him once years ago to get some medicated foods, top quality fish, but big $$$
http://www.fishsempai.com/

My goldfish tank crashed, lost alot of fish including an almost 10 year old comet..... was a sad day 

I'd get back into it if I had more space, these days plecos/south americans take up most of my money/space.


----------



## dl88dl

vrb th hrb said:


> have you ever bought fish from the fishsempai? I met him once years ago to get some medicated foods, top quality fish, but big $$$
> http://www.fishsempai.com/
> 
> My goldfish tank crashed, lost alot of fish including an almost 10 year old comet..... was a sad day
> 
> I'd get back into it if I had more space, these days plecos/south americans take up most of my money/space.


Yes I know Andrew from Fishsempai. He gets all his goldfish from Tung Hoi in China via Hong Kong. I did get some fish from him long time ago and he give me a very big discount 
Sorry to hear about that comet. I also have many plecos and SA as well. Got out most of my Africans and only keep a large group albino yellow labs.


----------



## Jackson

dl88dl said:


> That one is a Japanese Calico Ranchu and she is 6" TL...this is the most expensive goldfish in my collection...you have good taste


It's very nice never seen one before 

Hard to find?


----------



## dl88dl

Jackson said:


> It's very nice never seen one before
> 
> Hard to find?


It depends on what you are looking for in a fish. The body structure/confirmation, the thickest of the colors and head growth and size of the fish all come into play.
You should be able to find small low quality ones at a fairly good price but a AAA quality ones that are big are seldom imported to Canada since we do not want to paid for it lol. The ones come from Japan are 10x the price of a one that come from China.


----------



## Jackson

dl88dl said:


> It depends on what you are looking for in a fish. The body structure/confirmation, the thickest of the colors and head growth and size of the fish all come into play.
> You should be able to find small low quality ones at a fairly good price but a AAA quality ones that are big are seldom imported to Canada since we do not want to paid for it lol. The ones come from Japan are 10x the price of a one that come from China.


Interesting 

If I ever want to buy one I'm going for a calico lol


----------



## s2rai

Beautiful fish!


----------



## dl88dl

Jackson said:


> Interesting
> 
> If I ever want to buy one I'm going for a calico lol


Goldies are lots of fun to keep but most beginners tends to over feed them because they look so fat and cute and always begging for more food



s2rai said:


> Beautiful fish!


Thanks


----------



## s2rai

Do you have any tips/tricks for keeping these guys healthy?

Despite the fact that people tend to think of goldfish as the easiest fish, I had the toughest time with my old goldie tank - mostly due to swim-bladder issues. At least one ended up with dropsy if I remember correctly. I think the fact that my tank was a bit overstocked also played a role (3 lionheads in a 38 gallon). 

I want to start another one up and need to get it right this time!


----------



## s2rai

dl88dl said:


> Yes, I got it from lucky 3 months ago when they first import this kind of Ranchu but the next few shipment the quality is not as good.


The larger goldies I bought from Lucky's years ago came with fish LICE!  I also saw some lice on a couple of koi in an overstocked tank at a travel agency that was maintained by them. I went back, and there was one latched on to a fish in their show tank too - so no doubt on the source.

I found that the babies I got all came sick and died within the month. They were only about an inch without tail and I kept two in an over-filtered 25 gallon with two Penguin Bio-Wheel filters - so definitely not overstocked this time.

Have you found any problems with the fish from there? Maybe they've improved on fish quality/care now?


----------



## dl88dl

s2rai said:


> Do you have any tips/tricks for keeping these guys healthy?
> 
> Despite the fact that people tend to think of goldfish as the easiest fish, I had the toughest time with my old goldie tank - mostly due to swim-bladder issues. At least one ended up with dropsy if I remember correctly. I think the fact that my tank was a bit overstocked also played a role (3 lionheads in a 38 gallon).
> 
> I want to start another one up and need to get it right this time!


You are correct that most people think the fancy goldfish are easy to keep but on the contrary it is one of the harder fish to keep but to keep them healthy it is better to under stock and under feed a goldfish tank and do a 15% WC every other day or 35% twice a week. My over stocked goldfish tank I do 15% to 20% WC daily.



s2rai said:


> The larger goldies I bought from Lucky's years ago came with fish LICE!  I also saw some lice on a couple of koi in an overstocked tank at a travel agency that was maintained by them. I went back, and there was one latched on to a fish in their show tank too - so no doubt on the source.
> 
> I found that the babies I got all came sick and died within the month. They were only about an inch without tail and I kept two in an over-filtered 25 gallon with two Penguin Bio-Wheel filters - so definitely not overstocked this time.
> 
> Have you found any problems with the fish from there? Maybe they've improved on fish quality/care now?


Lucky's goldfish are one of the better ones in Ontario. Most of these goldfish came from oversea and they travel for over 40 hours in the container. Most of these goldfish when I arrive have some kind of diseases. I like to buy the goldfish the next day or 2 or as soon as they can travel again and I treat them with Furan 2. For the fish lice it is easy to remove with a tweezer.
Many goldfish keeper that I know experience a goldfish die of sudden death syndrome. The healthest one that swim and eat the most and next day die of SDS. I have a few that die this way too


----------



## Ciddian

Awee!! I just love them!  I have to come by whitby sometime and see them if you'll let me one day lol


----------



## dl88dl

Ciddian said:


> Awee!! I just love them!  I have to come by whitby sometime and see them if you'll let me one day lol


I welcome all GTA member to see my fishy but I sold most of my goldie before I went on a 4 weeks vacation and keep only 2 big Ranchus but I will start to collect more goldfish in the near future again. I always love to look for new fishy


----------



## chagoi99

Amazing collection of goldfish. Post some pics when you get your new collection.


----------



## dl88dl

chagoi99 said:


> Amazing collection of goldfish. Post some pics when you get your new collection.


Thanks and once I find some nice ones then I will post it here


----------

